# it's all the rage: POCKET HEDGIE



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

Hector has been curled up and chilling in the pocket of my zip-up hoodie. He seems quite content. He's been there while I've beaded, watched tv, hung out with my friend, and ate dinner. So far he's been in there for about two and a half hours being all cozy and happy.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, aww. Cute picture! I've done the same thing with my baby, but in one of those big pockets on the front of hooded sweatshirts. She really seems content when I put her in, although I have to be careful if I walk around, because if she poked her head too far out, she could lose her balance and fall. :? But I think I once had her in the pocket for like...four hours, at my grandparents' cottage, while I was watching tv and working on a puzzle. She also seemed to like being in the hood of the sweatshirt (and I was VERY careful to make sure she wouldn't fall out at all).


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Awwww! So cute!

When we first got Eva, she snuggled into the inside lining pocket of my bf's hoodie for the good part of a morning... My hoodie pockets just aren't big enough for her though, so I bought a snuggle sack with straps that I could wear around. she hangs out in it in my lap all night almost every night... but if I need to get up and move around, I can clip the straps on and take her with me. 

She spends soooo much time in it... We've taken her with us to one of our game nights (board games w/ friends), watched movies/tv shows downstairs with her, and I play on my computer with her in there all the time. :lol:









(empty pic there though, lol)


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

Hector has a snuggle sack that I made out of a homemade fabric purse I bought (sowed some polar fleece on the inside), and he has a cuddle cup that is made for like rats and mice and hamsters and things. He likes those, but when I was letting him walk around on me earlier when I was introducing him to my friend, Simon, he first crawled up my hoodie and past my armpit and into the sleeve. Well, that wasn't the most comfortable nor practical thing for me to have a hedgehog in my sleeve, so I took him out of there. So then he climbed into the little pocket and has curled up in a little ball. Currently he's upside down in his ball, as you can see in the picture below his feet are on top, and I couldn't get my phone to get the right angle to see his little head, but it's at the bottom there and if I move myself and the edge of the hoodie right you can see his cute little face.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh! He moved. You can now see him and all of his cuteness.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my god, that picture is SO cute!! :lol: I absolutely love pictures of sleeping hedgies, they're adorable.  I once peeked in on Lily when she was curled up in her giant fleece blankie, and she was in an upside down ball. It's the cutest I've ever seen her. ^.^ I'm planning on making a snuggle bag for Lily in my sewing class soon, one that I can wear kind of like a backpack, only with the bag part in front. I've been dying to take her shopping to a pet store or something like that, but I have to wait until it gets a lot warmer here. I just got her out for snuggle time tonight and she's already in my sweatshirt pocket, lol. Just got her little butt sticking out! :lol: I need to get more pictures of her...


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

I want it to get warmer too because I also want to bring my little one to the pet store. I love to go and spoil him. It just needs to get to about 80 degrees, then I'll bring him, maybe less, I'm just worried about how cold they'll have it in the store, but then I know that if I have him in his special bag (I call it his Elvis Bag because it has Elvis Presly on the outside.) with some tissue and polar fleece strips that he'll be okay for a quick shopping trip.


----------

